# Going to Greece, what do I need to charge my ipod?



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

Hello fellow ehMacers,

Will be off to Greece soon. Anyone know what I need in order to charge my ipod and other electronics, camcorder/digital camera batteries, etc? 

Luckily my cell phone charger is originally a european one, so no worries there. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

you'll need a voltage/plug converter:

http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Travel+Adapters&product=2731412


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

For charging your other accessories, I guess just European adapters for your chargers. If you have an iBook or Powerbook that you are taking you should look into The Apple World Traveller Kit. That way you could just charge your iPod over USB. 

If not taking your computer, I am not really sure what accessories are available, but I know there are iPod docks out there. Just buy a European adapter for it.


----------



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for the quick replies! I will not be bringing a laptop with me, so I would be charging my electronics using their respective chargers. The voltage/plug converter looks great.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Yeah, the voltage/plug converter looks to be the way to go. Have an excellent trip! 
Post pics when you return!


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Not sure about the iPod, but EVERY digital camera/camcorder i've seen has a 110-240v charger, so, no need for a transformer.

As for charging the iPod, can't you do it through a laptop?


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

He already said that hes not bringing a laptop with him.


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

I charged my iPod (3G) in both England and Germany w/o needing a transformer, only an adapter (*much* cheaper). if you look at the square iPod 'pwoer brick', it'll have written on it that ti's good up to 240v

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

If you look at your iPod charger, you'll see that the plug bit slides out. I think that all you need is a replacement plug bit that matches the local sockets. Same with recent laptop adapters, BTW.


----------



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

Went to the sourcecc and an employee there asked me what I needed to charge. I mentioned my ipod, digital camera and video camera and he said all I needed was an adapter. Only cost me about $11 after taxes.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Leave your iPod at home. Listen to the sounds of Greece. Talk to your airplane seat-neighbour. No need to worry about theft. 
You will survive.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

r2traps - It really depends on the device. Some simply require a plug adapter since they handle the voltage conversion, others don't. Check your device's wall adapter to see what voltages they take as in input.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

Chealion said:


> r2traps - It really depends on the device. Some simply require a plug adapter since they handle the voltage conversion, others don't. Check your device's wall adapter to see what voltages they take as in input.


hehe, that's why i recommended the voltage/plug converter. it takes the guess work out of it. i rather be safe than sorry. blowing up your devices on a trip would be a damper on the fun!


----------



## guzzi guy (Aug 21, 2005)

r2traps said:


> Went to the sourcecc and an employee there asked me what I needed to charge. I mentioned my ipod, digital camera and video camera and he said all I needed was an adapter. Only cost me about $11 after taxes.


Wow, the first page is misleading. You don't need a voltage converter. Read the plug you guys. My ipod cameto Cuba where it is 220V, and the charger supports this, as does the charger on my ibook. 
Pass on the expensive Apple's international kit, and go to Radio Shack and save some (many)$.


----------

